# Grinding quality difference 75E vs. Mythos



## Vinni (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello All,

From reading threads on this forum I have noticed many members rave about the Mythos grinder. And on the other hand, I've read a general preference for the Ceado e37s over the eureka 75e. What is troubling me is how the 75E grind quality, given Ti burrs, is not just as good as the Mythos, and most people would believe the Mythos is better than the e37s. Is there a true grind difference between these 2 grinders, and if not, wouldn't most people go for the 75e over the e37s, or least consider the two comparable...

Mythos 75e
Burrs

Burrs

  *Type**Type*flatflat*diameter**Diameter*75 mm75 mm*material**material*titanium alloy burrshardened steel (optional titanium)  DoserDoser  *display**Display*yesYes*dosing counter**contadosi*yesYes*timer interval**intervallo timer*from 1 to 30 secfrom 0,5 to 35 sec  EngineEngine  *traction**Traction*directdirect*rpm**rpm*1400 rpm1400 rpm*power**power*800 watt800 watt*power supply**power supply*single phasesingle phase  VariousVarious  *available versions**Available versions*electronicelettronicmicrometric adjustment steplessmicrometric adjustment stepless*bean storage capacity**Bean hopper capacity*7,08lb3.5lb*hourly output**Hourly output*18 kg/h 17 kg/h


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Try to gather opinion from folk who have tried 2/3 and can compare performance in the real world. I've had a Mythos and a 75e but not really confident I can knowledgeably advise on grind quality of each.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> Try to gather opinion from folk who have tried 2/3 and can compare performance in the real world. I've had a Mythos and a 75e but not really confident I can knowledgeably advise on grind quality of each.


Did you notice a difference in taste? Delivery into the PF?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Did you notice a difference in taste? Delivery into the PF?


Taste no - not personally - but @coffeechap always said I never even ran the burrs in properly! Besides my palate is ok but definitely not the best.

I would say Mythos delivery pre clump crusher was worse - and post clump crusher was better - than the stock 75e; not loads in it.

The Mythos obviously has angled burrs which may reduce retention - but there's very little difference to me - but I'm not a hyper-taster.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

when I think about if a grinder is better than another one, then I look at the whole ownership issue. The Mythos was streaks ahead as it has been out since 2007 or somewhere near there. because the burrs are angled at 45 degrees, then gravity means that with the exit chute being over the pf you get a wonderful mound, time after time. true, they need a clump crusher fitted to maximise this but so what.

It is natural for new machines to be measured against this but is it fair to? If the Mythos had traditional vertical mounted burrs, I doubt it would be the beast it is. A lot of people are swayed by size. The Mythos is big, the other two less so. I would not worry about other peoples views. Person A might be a super taster, but unless you are as well, you will never know what the hell they are on about!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

the angled burrs do it for me every time ... as dfk says, you get a wonderful mound each and every time ..... if I could afford a grinder of this calibre, thats what I would have. My short time using one in a shop and I was stunned by the consistency, cleanliness and quietness of the Mythos.

that all said, I hjavent used the other grinder ..... but the angled burrs !!! ... think of the angles burrs !!!!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> vertical mounted burrs


Horizontal


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Vinni said:


> Hello All,
> 
> From reading threads on this forum I have noticed many members rave about the Mythos grinder. And on the other hand, I've read a general preference for the Ceado e37s over the eureka 75e. What is troubling me is how the 75E grind quality, given Ti burrs, is not just as good as the Mythos, and most people would believe the Mythos is better than the e37s. Is there a true grind difference between these 2 grinders, and if not, wouldn't most people go for the 75e over the e37s, or least consider the two comparable...


The stats you quote are incorrect, check out my review for the correct information, The stats you have quoted is for the zenith 75E hi speed....a grinder that is new and probably not being stocked for your average prosumer. Certainly it might confuse the issue with owners on this forum, specifically because you have not mentioned your stats were for the hi Speed version.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EUREKA-OLYMPUS-75E-MINI-COFFEE-GRINDER-REVIEW.pdf

The issue of grind quality is a complex one. It depends on a number of things such as motor bearings, alignment of burrs, burr cut speed etc.. If we assume that with all 3 models of Zenith the bearings and alignment is liable to be very similar. Then you are left with grinding speed, now here is where slower is better in my opinion, so I believe a Zenith 75E will produce a better grind than a Zenith 75E Hi Speed and this would just be down to impact physics. This of course is on the basis that a narrower particle distribution (up to a point), is better. I think if it gets too narrow, then again we start to loose out. it's also the reason why they introduced a slower rmp grind speed version of the Mythos (sold under the NS badge i think)

Then we have the apparent conundrum of the big Mythos vs the 75E and 75E hi speed. Here a few things work in the big Mythos favour. Weight and stability, it's bigger heavier and liable to vibrate less, but the factor that's going to make the largest difference of all is clearance from the burr chamber. The angled burrs and chamber still gives extremely good clearance whilst avoiding the unequal forces/grind behaviour on vertical burrs. This clearance is important to grind quality, by clearance I do mean " grinds not hanging around".


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Horizontal


I always did get those 2 mixed up!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's the issue with verticle burrs as they seem an obvious solution?


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Apologies for slight out of topic comparison. I was just wondering how Mazzer Major compares taste wise to these grinders? Curious as it has bigger burrs (83mm vs 75mm).

Thank you.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Feeling a grind off coming on.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

really ? ... you want a coffee forums grind off ? .. probably not work safe .... or at least, you wouldn't want anyone at work thinking you are in to this


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

h1udd said:


> really ? ... you want a coffee forums grind off ? .. probably not work safe .... or at least, you wouldn't want anyone at work thinking you are in to this


Maybe I am.

I haven't looked so can't comment.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

peterpan said:


> Apologies for slight out of topic comparison. I was just wondering how Mazzer Major compares taste wise to these grinders? Curious as it has bigger burrs (83mm vs 75mm).
> 
> Thank you.


The issue is always that taste is so subjective. Experiments have been done to show the difference in particle distribution, and therefore I presume a test was done showing the resulting extraction %?

The Mythos is, if you have the space, so much more user friendly than a Major I would have thought. However, they are not the same price used.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Owning a 65e with 64mm horizontal burrs and a mythos with 45 degree 75mm TiN burrs, have to say the delivery into the basket is much more uniform from the mythos than the 65e leading to better distribution in the basket/ more consistent pour. Am aware the 65e does not have 75mm burrs but the delivery is the same as the 75e, so may be comparable. The 75e will be a doddle to get to the burrs for cleaning, the mythos only slightly less. 75e definitely more house friendly,mythos even with a short ( expensive,ouch) hopper is still a beast.

Before fitted the clump crusher, would have said not an awful lot in it other than speed of grind. Have tried both 65e and 75e with same bean at BB and there is not huge difference for me,smoother maybe. (75e just2cm too tall to fit under kichen cabinets,hence move to mythos).

New mythos more expensive than 75e but would you buy a new mythos or seek out a second hand one which would then probably bring your choice down to what fits in the space you have available.

Oh and by the by, mythos for me

John


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

OK so Mythos of the Eurekas, if you can find/afford one. But how about Mythos v Ceado?


----------



## Vinni (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the great comments all, and I apologize for mixing up the specs with the 75e and 75e high speed. Just to be clear, the standard 75e has an RPN of 900, not 1400, and the power is 575 watt, not 800 watt . So, slower grind speed, which many prefer, and lower power which is ok as long as the grinder does not get bogged down. So, it appears the biggest difference is Burr position, horizontal vs. diagonal, which from said previous posts does make a clear difference, in the positive direction for the Mythos. Now the real question, is the 75e (with Ti burrs) as good, better, or worse than the e37s???, as I will more than likely purchase one or the other. Given that the 75e seems to perform quite closely to the beloved Mythos, I would have to believe the 75e is at least comparable, right?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I went from a Ceado e37 (not the 's' model) to a Mythos and am happy with the grind consistency post clump crusher mod.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

45° mounting bracket/foot for the 75e ??


----------



## Vinni (Jan 26, 2016)

I just ordered a 75E, most likely won't get it until early March, as they are not easy to find in the US. Will post review once received and trialled. Certainly hoping that it will be an improvement over my Pasquini Moka.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> What's the issue with verticle burrs as they seem an obvious solution?


As in EK43, Mazzer ZM, Kitchenaid burr grinder?

I'm surprised more haven't gone this path, but probably easier and more compact to make a vertical motored grinder?


----------

